# How much meat do you eat a day



## jimm (Jan 24, 2014)

ive eaten 1kg of chicken a day + usually some junk food or maybe something healthy in the house what ever was there... id eat the 1kg of chicken at work during a 10 hour shift...


but we all know there is no calories in chicken and my weight is stayed they same iv made some improvments in my phsique but mainly conditioning due to the fact iv never stopped training.

my problem is well was i only ever prepped meals for work... thinking oh yeah il cook up something nice and fresh when i get in! but after a 10 hour shift and a hour or 2 in the gym all i wanna do is eat quickly not fuck about cooking stuff!

so yeah bit of common sense has kicked in whilse im prepping for work il just add another kg of meat into the equasion simple!

so now im going to be eating 2kg of meat a day mainly red meat il switch it up between chicken and redmeat also need to see how my stomach handles it but i has no option really im eating it i need to grow and we all know u can take all the drugs train every day but if ur body hasnt got the food there it aint gonna grow...

so post em up guys how much meat you eating a day?

p.s yeah this is going to hurt my wallet big time but its not about that its about seeing the end result 

time to get hugh haha also il be starting my cycle soon perfect timing ey!


----------



## jimm (Jan 24, 2014)

il throw in fish aswell shit i like talapia its nice! but again no calories its not really food to grow on but nice for some variation


----------



## Lift-on (Jan 24, 2014)

About 2lb of clean meat.


----------



## jimm (Jan 24, 2014)

Lift-on said:


> About 2lb of clean meat.



how tall are you?
what do you weigh
whats ur bodyfat and lifting experience?


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 24, 2014)

40 oz  usually Turkey or chicken. 

-jwgibbons


----------



## jimm (Jan 24, 2014)

lol not many big eaters so far


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 24, 2014)

Im on a cut so its limited to 8 oz per meal. Of course this does not include my 6 egg white/ 3 egg omelette I have every morning

-jwgibbons


----------



## jimm (Jan 24, 2014)

ahh ok got ya bro.

do you track ur macros now ur cutting?

i v counted mine before but havnt in a while just did it with my new diet and its 3600 cals

90grams of fat all from meat and eggs
240grams carbs from rice
405grams of protein from meat

crazy really loads of protien without a shake its all about food now for me.. il throw in cottage cheese at night aswell maybe which will add some cals..

no way im not growing on this diet


might throw in some oats with my eggs aswell which is not included in the macros abouve


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 24, 2014)

About 24 oz of lean meat a day.

Besides that for protein I have eggs, the almost all protein greek nonfat yogurt, and protein powder.


----------



## Lift-on (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm 5'8" 202. 14%bf.  I'm also cutting. And as was said that doesn't count eggs shakes and other protein sources. And 2lb is just a estimate. I could b more some days.  On a bulk ill probably eat around 3lb lean meat


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 24, 2014)

jimm said:


> ahh ok got ya bro.
> 
> do you track ur macros now ur cutting?
> 
> ...



Nice. Yeah I do.  I hired a coach to set it all up for me so its minimal work for me haha.

-jwgibbons


----------



## jimm (Jan 24, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Nice. Yeah I do.  I hired a coach to set it all up for me so its minimal work for me haha.
> 
> -jwgibbons




arite for some people ey, i wish i could afford some one to set it all up...


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 24, 2014)

I hear ya. I couldn't afford it if it weren't for my second job. But as you know this lifestyle is expensive haha

-jwgibbons


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 24, 2014)

24-32 oz mix of chicken fish and beef


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 5, 2014)

1.5 to 2 lbs of a chicken per day.


----------



## jimm (Feb 9, 2014)

Garnet Donald said:


> 1.5 to 2 lbs of a chicken per day.




chicken just pisses me off now lol i prefere beef anyday long as its fresh chicken is no calories man be good when u start my diet in 4 weeks


----------



## 13bret (Feb 9, 2014)

Enough to make a wolf blush.


----------



## jimm (Feb 14, 2014)

ha


----------



## FitnessSage (Feb 23, 2014)

Everyone here trying to build muscle and mass I think, I'll probably come off as the weird one. I'm more of a "lose some weight" gal without many muscly aspirations. I usually ear around... 3oz? It's not a sacrifice really, I eat some for dinner and that's it. I'm a picky eater, I'm happy with a bit of a chicken breast and something else once in a while.


----------



## MissLynn (Mar 31, 2014)

4 oz of chicken/fish every meal (4-6 meals)


----------



## Mincow (Apr 9, 2014)

you said your wieight hadn't dropped but what about your body fat %?  Or if you changed your diet, what have been the results?


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 9, 2014)

with this tittle, this thread belongs in AG haha, but i eat 24 - 30 oz of chicken ed, i might substitute a beef meal in and then i would eat 21 oz chicken and 7oz beef, i also eat a lot of eggs, 2 cups of eggwhites (drinken ) am and usually some big egg scramble at night with like 2-4 whole eggs and 1 cup whites, plus maybe a protein shake


----------



## Chubby (Apr 9, 2014)

Three regular size balanced meals and  two small snacks in between.


----------



## bigsparky (Apr 11, 2014)

usually 2 lbs of meat a day


----------



## Harjot Mundi (Apr 15, 2014)

1lb a day - i get tired of chicken really fast ... switched over to fish ..but fish doesn't fill me up so i keep eating more


----------

